# Nosferatu



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is a piece I just finished
My interpretation of Nosferatu
Its: Celluclay, Paperclay, Acrylics paints, FW Inks, and Sculpy teeth
Bigger pics here:http://www.grimvisions.com/2008/07/31/nosferatu


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is crazy!your extremely talented!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wanna send him to me ?? ;O)


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you. He is already sold.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Eeewww!! That is one gruesome bloodsucker. Hats off!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Awsome piece if work! I agree with Revenant "Hats off!!!"


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

WooooW!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is SICK! Where do you people find the time? Very nice. Are you enjoying our rainy Seattle summer too?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very well done Krough! The clammy appearance sets him off, and your paint work on the gum line is especially good.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw this on your blog earlier, I completely love him!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Eeeww! He made me make the lemon sour face. Very nice work.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wow! Great job, the lower fang teeth are wicked!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

amazing krough..as usual
keep up the great work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

oooooooooooo......he is deliciously hideous. Nicely done. I really like the hills and valleys of contours in his face.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

He's AWESOME!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, you got him done fast. He looks great, and the way you painted him is excellent. Great job!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic job!! I wish i was that good at making creatures!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Love the description of him on your blog.
Nice paint job on this sculpt Krough, love the veining under his skin.
I like this interpretation!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooo sick as always


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

What can I say, looks very professional and very creepy. Very nice work!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all so much for the comments. I really appreciate them.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is one sick piece. You never cease to amaze.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweeet Krough!!! And doubly sweet that you have him sold.... Too cool! Now, about that scarekrough..... :devil: heeheehee


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Super creepy!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

love the personality


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You never cease to amaze


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

I've loved your work for some time now. Keep crank'n em' out. I can never wait to see whats next.
Once again...awesome stuff.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy cool.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ha ha This one makes me laugh....Great work man. I just find it comical. No disrespect intended.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i like it a lot! very original take and very gloomy.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

he looks all clammy and gross.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesomely creepy, yup, he is clammy and gross, Cool!!


----------

